# Picnic In The Park, This Weekend, Manchester



## Jambooboo (Jun 16, 2006)

_"A midsummer mass picnic event for families and friends, with entertainment and activities, that will reflect the many heritages and rituals surrounding food and celebration. It will take place around the lakeside all Saturday evening and Sunday afternoon.

Bring your own picnic or try food prepared by cultural communities living around South Manchester - or probably both! You may sit at our long tables or on your own blanket on the grass. During your picnic, we offer a feast for your eyes and ears with tabletop entertainment, mariarchi serenading, circus, street theatre, activities and games. Bring candles and a bunch of flowers along with your food! Dress up, bring frisbees, kites, acrobatics .... The park is yours for 24 hours!

Visiting artists from Europe, the UK and cultural communities in Manchester."_

Platt Fields Park (on the Rusholme/Fallowfield border) is a really nice place, and the events they put on there in the summer are usually really good. A relaxed evening in pleasant surroundings with good company, a bottle of red and a bite to eat sounds great.

 

Info and times here


----------

